# 3d shoot with pics



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Went to my first 3D shoot. IT WAS COLD!!!!! It was Me, my son, my Dad and two of my B-I-L's. It was a blast. It was at the Hauco Bowmen facility in Waco. Lots of elevation changes and LOTS of trees. Some of our stances look a little strange cause we had to lean around limbs. I shot Traditional and everyone else shot those things with wheels on them.  The last target was a Alligator at like 5 yards and down hill. Pretty cool. I'm gonna join the club so I can go out there when ever I want. Great practice with a bunch of targets. enjoy!
























































I wasn't at full draw yet. Looks weird.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Was it a 3D tourn or just a place to shoot??....WW


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like at the Haco bowman range in Waco 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Was it a 3D tourn or just a place to shoot??....WW


It was a 3d tourney.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like a good time, except for the cold part. Score?

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was pretty **** poor on score. 184 I gotta add that I shot 100% instinctive. No aiming down the shaft or looking at the shaft at all. My dad shot a 250, best of our group. My son was next with a 230. The other 2 were close behind. I haven't shot trad. in a couple years and it was fun and challenging.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Thats not bad for trad...i dont even want to think about what would happen if I pulled out my recurve...its been too long. Lol

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------

